# Our first Registered Boer Billy goat



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Aug 4, 2009)

here is jethro, our first registered boer billy goat. he was born in march





thanks for looking!




http://bellsboergoats.webs.com/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## helmstead (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!  Is he Midnight bred?


----------



## mully (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice coloration ... he looks like he will be a big one.


----------



## lilhill (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice!  I do like his markings.


----------



## ()relics (Aug 4, 2009)

very nice black headed billy.


----------



## wynedot55 (Aug 4, 2009)

he is a fine looking goatie.


----------

